
Show HN: RecapJS – Record and Replay Browser Sessions Without Leaking User Data - sha2nk
https://recapjs.com/
======
amitprakash1
Love the idea. Super useful for iterating over UX.

------
cphoover
awesome idea. I work at a financial institution, and the idea of a browser
recording tool, would be ruled out due to regulations and concerns regarding
the sharing of user data. However if the data was always encrypted, and
redacted, this might be a more workable solution. This kind of tool is
invaluable for UX research and bug reporting.

I'm not sure that just blurring the text input is sufficient for obfuscation,
There are known methods for reversing blur like: [https://lifehacker.com/how-
to-uncover-blurred-information-in...](https://lifehacker.com/how-to-uncover-
blurred-information-in..). [http://www.fit.vutbr.cz/~ihradis/CNN-
Deblur/](http://www.fit.vutbr.cz/~ihradis/CNN-Deblur/)

Another feature I would suggest is to monkey patch the browser `console`
functions (e.g. log, warn, error, etc...) This way in addition to capture all
the DOM related events, someone can also look and see what messages are
appearing in the console. This is useful for debugging.

I keep getting this error: "Dang! There was an unexpected error, please try
again. If the error persists please come back in a bit or get in touch with
us!"

I'd like to get in touch with you. Do you have a handle or email I can DM?

~~~
sha2nk
Thanks for your thoughtful comments!

Regarding blurring: It’s just a visual layer on top. The actual content that
is underneath the blurring layer is just some randomly generated data. If you
are familiar with chrome debugger you can check it out for yourself. The
actual data is never recorded when blurring is on.

Regarding console logging: It’s already supported! There is a panel on top
right of the replayer UI that opens a panel at the bottom. This will show you
a record of console logs as well as network logs. We’ll work on making it more
discoverable.

Sorry that you are facing errors. Please send an email to hello@recapjs.com
and we can sort it out for you.

